# Learning ratios



## viciam (29 November 2012)

Hi all,

I downloaded this spreadsheet with ratios on it which I paid £15.99gbp from www.tazooinvestor.com. I understand all of the ratios on there and have started to use it to record the numbers for every company I look at now. It seems to be a good way to stay organized, learn about ratio meanings and to analyse a company with everything explained right there on the spreadsheet.

I just have one question. How do you organize your research? Do you keep written notes? What about the financial results from the past few years?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## viciam (1 December 2012)

Hello?


----------



## McLovin (1 December 2012)

viciam said:


> Hello?




Hi there.


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 December 2012)

viciam said:


> Hello?




g'day.....youre not Polish, are you ? Some people think Polish jokes are funny......:dunno:

you understand the ratios.......that's nice


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 December 2012)

viciam said:


> Hello?




take no notice of Mclovin ......stranger danger....says hello to anyone....

.......


----------



## McLovin (1 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> g'day.....youre not Polish, are you ? Some people think Polish jokes are funny......:dunno:




Joulesy!

I spent a few months in Poland working on bringing money into there back in the good ol' days. Try the zurek if you're ever there. Or as I first saw it on the menu "guts with the egg and the bread"...It's a soup.

The girls are ridiculously gorgeous too.

The gf is sound asleep next to me, so she won't see that last comment.


----------



## cynic (1 December 2012)

Gindobri!


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 December 2012)

cynic said:


> Gindobri!




you mock this thread..... 



> 8 Nov 2005 – "Gin Dobri." "Oh, you speak Polish?" "No. I just fancy you." She dazzled me in the morning light with a beautiful and natural smile. "That's nice." ...




http://funk.co.uk/2005/11/punctured-and-bruised.html


----------



## cynic (1 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> you mock this thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://funk.co.uk/2005/11/punctured-and-bruised.html




Say, you wouldn't happen to have any good potschke recipes, would you?

Ever since babcia said her final Dobrej nocy the recipe's been lost to our family. 

"... and I don't think that I can take it, because it took so long to bake it, and I'll never have that recipe again..Oooh NooO..."


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2012)

Lol, should I change the thread title?

CanOz


----------



## McLovin (1 December 2012)

cynic said:


> Gindobri!




You know that word Borat says "yak sh-mash" is a real word in Polish, it means "how's things".

I know a few of the swear words too. Oh, and how to ask if someone is married. All the important things.


----------



## cynic (1 December 2012)

CanOz said:


> Lol, should I change the thread title?
> 
> CanOz




When cooking potschke it is quite important to get the ratio of ingredients correct! So if one doesn't know the ratios then one needs to learn them! i.e. "Learning Ratios"


----------



## McLovin (2 December 2012)

Dobry wieczÃ³r

Are there any Polish restaurants in Sydney?

I wouldn't mind some perogi...


----------



## cynic (3 December 2012)

mmm...pierogi! Last time I enjoyed a home cooked dish of pierogi was 1982!

Sydney you say, eh?!

Unfortunately, it appears that we are currently poles apart!


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> Dobry wieczÃ³r
> 
> Are there any Polish restaurants in Sydney?
> 
> ...




i was watching Gangs of New York yesterday (again).....that plate reminds of the scene where if you placed someones cut-off ear into the ear jar you got a free beer.....

burp


----------



## burglar (3 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> ...
> burp




??


16 ½ feet = 1 rod, pole or perch





And all the obsessive-compulsives are reading it again and again, trying to decipher it's hidden meaning. @v@


----------



## McLovin (3 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> i was watching Gangs of New York yesterday (again).....that plate reminds of the scene where if you placed someones cut-off ear into the ear jar you got a free beer.....
> 
> burp




Funny you mention eating ears, I was watching Silence of the Lambs last night...Over a lovely chianti.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> Funny you mention eating ears, I was watching Silence of the Lambs last night...Over a lovely chianti.




that must be a big glass......you find the rim digs into the back of your legs?


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

burglar said:


> And all the obsessive-compulsives are reading it again and again, trying to decipher it's hidden meaning. @v@




i'm not OC at all.....in fact i wash my hands of the whole affair....over and over and over and....


----------



## McLovin (3 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> that must be a big glass......you find the rim digs into the back of your legs?




It's more of a flute. Personally, I prefer champagne...err...Australian sparkling wine. The bubbles tickle.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> It's more of a flute. Personally, I prefer champagne...err...Australian sparkling wine. The bubbles tickle.




oh....this convo just got wierd......


----------



## McLovin (3 December 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> oh....this convo just got wierd......




Weird*er*

It's a bit too cold today for borsch.


----------



## cynic (3 December 2012)

burglar said:


> ??
> 
> 
> 16 ½ feet = 1 rod, pole or perch
> ...



Are you saying that I'm 10 ½ feet short of a pole?!

Really, this is just too much!!  I'm accustomed to being seen as 98c in the dollar, but I am definitely nothing short of a pole!

On second thoughts - being 10 ½ feet taller could do wonders for my BMI!


----------



## burglar (3 December 2012)

cynic said:


> Are you saying that I'm 10 ½ feet short of a pole?!



No! I'm not saying!



cynic said:


> Really, this is just too much!!  I'm accustomed to being seen as 98c in the dollar, but I am definitely nothing short of a pole!
> 
> On second thoughts - being 10 ½ feet taller could do wonders for my BMI!




You're not too short if your feet reach the ground!


----------

